# Selling or Buying guns on FF READ THIS FIRST



## Doc

Anyone who is legally allowed to own an item is allowed to buy or sell it here. The following information is not intended to be a complete guide to all applicable laws. It is your responsibility to be in compliance with all Federal, state, and local laws when using this site.

What does legally allowed mean? You must be an adult who is able to enter into a contract. Anyone desiring to purchase a firearm must be able to pass a background check ( Check the ATF web site for more information ). There are age limits on the sale of certain items. And certain types of items are illegal in certain places - for example 'assault weapons' cannot be sold in California and certain types of ammunition are illegal in certain states and cities.  The NRA  also has put together a terrific state-by-state gun laws guide. The  ATF   has compiled information on the various state laws; click here to view this information. Again, it is your responsibility to make sure that you comply with the laws of your country, city, and state. We do not tolerate attempted illegal activity here!

You do not have to be a licensed dealer to sell a firearm. By Federal law, the person to whom you ship the gun must be a licensed dealer. If the buyer is not a licensed dealer, the buyer must make arrangements with a licensed dealer in his state to receive the firearm and transfer it to the buyer.  Shipping illegally is a felony and will earn you a one-way ticket to prison.

Please keep all negotiations private (PM or email); but feel free to ask questions or request a photo in the thread where a gun is advertised for sale.


----------

